# 00533 code comming up. slightly rough idle.



## Gsbartender (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok so my 95 obd1 vr6 jetta has been idling slightly rough.. seems as though it stubbles like a misfire but its not constant.. fpr has no fluid in the line.. ive checked all hoses for leaks. they seem fine. Ive cleaned the MAF. Now I know the EGR probably isnt working at all.. defenitley no suction comming from the hoses/egr. EGR fault only comes on during the really cold days but hasnt done it this season  so far. new plugs, new wires everything. IS there away to do an adaptation on a OBD1 vr6..?? if so does this sound about right... what if any are the suggestions you guys might have. After running the VAG.. this is what im finding. 

Friday,28,December,2012,14:59:38:04968
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-258.lbl
Part No: 021 906 258 EA
Component: . MOTOR ÿÿÿPMC 3 
Shop #: 1267358669 
VCID: 57BD4207B51E0CA030F

2 Faults Found:
00533 - Idle Speed Regulation 
10-10 - Adaptation Limit Not Reached - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
Readiness: N/A


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Not knowing what has happened to the Jetta, assume the fault code 00532 is a low battery at some stage in the past. So ignore initially unless after completing below, it returns.

Fault 00533 is the Idle Air Control Valve sticking or these is an airleak in the intake duct between the MAF and the throttle body. Check duct ends for security and air tightness and then check there is not a split in the ribbing folds of the intake duct as it turns through 90' onto the throttlebody.

If nothing found then the IAC is suspect for sticking due the shutter blind sticking because of dirt build up. This unit regulates the idle air intake airflow. The IAC sits under middle rear engine spark ignition lead carrier panel to the left side of the throttle body (gearbox side). It can be removed to clean with petrol but this is usually only a short term measure before problems return. It is best to replace with a VW 'new' part or the Bosch 'new' part. Avoid Chinese copies at 33% priced of a genuine VW part. They don't last long.

Setting up the Engine ECU is done by use of a drive sequence and use of Basic Settings selected to channel 001 in VCDS as follows: (Don't perform this until the IAC is clean or replaced.)

- Warm the engine by driving, to 90'C at least.
- Disconnect the battery earth for 15 seconds to clear the ECU memory. Then reconnect.
- Drive off and *perform this in safety on the road* the following:
1)	Drive from 25mph in 4th gear for at least 4 seconds with constant mid throttle (steady gentle acceleration).
2)	Drive from 3,500 rpm in 3rd gear for at least 3 seconds at full throttle (hard acceleration). (This can be omitted in road speed limits do not permit)
3)	At the end of 1) or 2), allow the Corrado to de-accelerate in the gear with the throttle closed, no brake application.
4)	1), 2) and 3) can be repeated several times.
5)	At about 5 minutes, allow the engine to idle for one minute.
This will set up the lambda probe memories.

- With the engine at oil temperature of 85'C or above.
- Ensure ECU fault codes are clear.
- Enter Basic Settings on Channel 001 with the engine idling.
- From Idle raise the engine speed tp 2.500rpm for 3 seconds and then allow to idle
- After a minimum of 2 minutes, exit Basic Settings when the radiator fan is not running. (Can stay longer in Basic Settings, no harm caused, this is preferable so 3 mins is better.)


----------



## Gsbartender (Nov 1, 2010)

*Isv*

I believe its the isv. I checked all plastics/ hoses before and after maf. I did some more searches and im going to clean it. I cleared codes and drove it and it still comes up with the voltage code.. Its intermittent and the car has a brand new battery. Ill. Clean n adapt n let you know how it turns out thanks


----------



## ghostridersa (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you sorted this problem yet? You ecu is a MP9 and with MP9 when you get a fault code 00530 or 00533 it means it needs a MP reset of the ecu and then a throttle body adaption. Do you have a MP9 rest program?


----------

